# Suchmaschinen hinzufügen



## Hattrix (12. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich will einer meiner Webseiten in den bekanntesten Suchmaschinen hinzufügen. Bei google kenne ich die URL http://www.google.de/addurl, aber wo kann ich meine Seite bei yahoo, freenet und was es noch so für bekannte Suchmaschinen gibt eintragen?


----------



## Maik (12. Juni 2007)

Hi!

@yahoo: http://eur.help.yahoo.com/help/de/ysearch/ysearch-06.html

Ansonsten  Suchmaschineneintrag


----------

